# Silver dollar eggs?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Are these silver dollar eggs? there the only 2 fish that could have had eggs. Or is it something else? there is about 100 or so eggs some in a pile and the rest all over. Also 1 of the silver dollars was on its side and thats how i noticed all the "eggs"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

that is weird, and is the silver dollar okay now? fat now skinnier?, strange but may just be,there are enough of them that i assume they breed in captivity pretty easily , do any eggs look viable, siphon them up and put in a breeder box with some air near them and see,


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

shouldnt i wait to see if there fertilized or what? i have no idea how this all works


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

they scatter so they need to be fertilized right away. if they aren't fertilized now they wont ever be. there should be lots if they are large fish, like 100+


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Got as many as i could today i will try to get the rest tomorrow


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

how long before i see if anything will happen?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

by the looks of them they look pretty white , and if i had to guess id say toast but if there are any survivors they will hatch 3-5 days tank temp dependant


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My flash made them seem whiter than they are but thats a good way to see if there good or not i guess? My tank temp is 80 and my water parameters are 6ph-0ammonia-0nitrite-low 60 ish nitrate


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well if they appear light brown/tan in colour they may be viable,


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Some look clear but most of them look white, hopefully the clear ones got fertilized by the male


----------

